# Kitchen Sinks - Should they be bowed?



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Having lots of trouble believing there is any true reason to have a kitchen sink bowed and have to be spring loaded into position.

I remember a Moen Sink issue years ago that the customer had me install his sink over 5 times, each time Moen sent another one it was just bowed as bad as the last.

They finally sent a relatively straight one, job complete. He thought moen was going to compensate him for all the effort I made to go up there and replace that sink that many times, they didn't. 

The guy was real hard to deal with and his poor wife, I felt so sorry for her.

This guy was a numbers guy, always headstrong to keep going forward no matter how bad the situation is. Thank goodness I don't work for him anymore. It's better that way.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I install Just stainless. I have had some bowed ones. Usually nothing that a hard rubber mallet and a little time won't fix. If they are too bad, I just pull some extra clips out of the truck.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*sinks*

Just by far and away the easiest sinks to install. What gets me about sink installs is the lack of foresight in making cabinet tops to small, what would another inch hurt, same for 3 5/8 plumbing walls.

You somehow feel like pulling out a sledge hammer and use it for it's intended use.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Caulking can cover a multitude of sins. :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I rarely run into this problem. 1/200


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't remember having any bowed SS sinks. Maybe you're buying the wrong kind. If Moen's gone as wonky with their sinks as they have with their faucets, I could see why they have a problem.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

every time the customer go the big box store and get they are bowed & missing clips. they end up paying us for another trip to finish it up .


----------

